# Help for neck problem!



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

My dog suddenly wont turn his head to the left and is slightly limping on front left leg. Saturday morning he was fine, by afternoon he was walking clumsely and wont turn his head. I have a vet apt for tomorrow but would appreciate any advice. The problem seems to be from neck all way down through front left leg. Help


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

There has to be more info than that? Was he playing and did something out of the ordinary?, Could he have pulled or strained a neck muscle?


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I was sick in bed yeaterday, Frodo jumped in bed to see me in the morning and he was fine, he has free run of the house but he doesn't get into any trouble. By that afternoon he just wasn't himself, he didn't want to eat lunch but once or twice a week he usually skips a meal, but he just layed around. When we tried to play with him he wanted to play but thats when we noticed he wouldn't turn his head, late last night he started mildly limping. We didn't think nothing of his laziness yesterday because it has been so hot here that he isn't real active and playful til evening.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I would say he probably has a slight strain/sprain, cold packs of frozen bagged peas works great for 15 min. every couple hrs


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Thank you, I got him to vet and it looks like he probably had a sprain or a pinched muscle. He got stretched out and is doing great now.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Well, it happened again this past Saturday, he wont turn neck to the left. He is eating and drinking fine, he still wants to play, just not as long. The last time I took him to the vet for this problem she couldn't find anything wrong. Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this. This is the fourth time it has happened and it usually only lasts for 1 to 2 days at most, its been 3 days now. Now as in the past, I've given him some aspirin for pain and it goes away on its own. What could it be?


----------

